# Aquatic Plant Psychedelia



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well um................ it sure is different.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

. . .pretty colors. . .pretty colors. . .do you see all the pretty colors?. . .wow. . .cool. . .pretty colors. . .

(Flashback from my misspent youth.)


----------

